# Heavy bleeding during season



## Ineedhelpwithmydog1 (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey could any of you help me I'm looking after my cousins dog while she's on holiday and she's in season shes 11 yrs old and she's into her 3rd week but her bleeding is really heavy is this normal as I thought it would get lighter with her been old and her season coming than end ????


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Ineedhelpwithmydog1 said:


> Hey could any of you help me I'm looking after my cousins dog while she's on holiday and she's in season shes 11 yrs old and she's into her 3rd week but her bleeding is really heavy is this normal as I thought it would get lighter with her been old and her season coming than end ????


What is she like generally in herself. Any signs of depressed looking, lethargic, off food, drinking more then normal. Any signs of feeling really hot and excessive panting which can mean a possible temperature.
This together with a heavy, odd, or prolonged discharge especially can be signs of infection and alls not right.

If she is in her third week then really signs should be subsiding, the older an unspayed bitch is the higher the risk of problem seasons and infection. The discharge can look anything from pretty normal looking, to thickened and odd coloured. You can also get closed infection where the infection gets sealed in the uterus and the toxins are then absorbed by the body, and you don't often know until they really start to become ill. Vomiting and diarrhoea can also be a sign.

Do you know or can you ask them what her normal seasons are like and how long they usually last? If its different or longer then usual that would likely give you an indicator that there is a problem brewing, or if the last one or so has been different or more problematic then usual, that's often a sign that a problem may be brewing or not.

As mentioned older bitches are usually more at risk, if there is any doubts that something could be up, then sometimes its better to get them checked out, if she isn't right or seems unwell or not herself generally I would be even ore concerned.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Just wanted to say really what Sled Dog has said. 

With her being an older female and in week 3 I would just keep a very very close eye. 

Any signs of lethargy, distress, discomfort or off food I would be down the vet for suspected Pyo / infection.

Ideally you need to speak to the owners and find out what is 'normal' for her during a season. 

Hope things continue as expected.


----------



## Ineedhelpwithmydog1 (Jul 15, 2013)

She's fine in herself she's a very laid bak dog so nothings really changed as for her been off food there's no chance of that happening as she's a greasy lab ha... Ill speak to my cousin about her what she's normally like but to me she's fine thanks for ur help guys


----------



## Ineedhelpwithmydog1 (Jul 15, 2013)

Sorry greedy lab


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Even if she seems OK in herself, with an open infection that's draining, they are sometimes seemingly well for a good while as unlike closed pyo where the infection is being absorbed in the body you see sudden illness as described which is often your only clue, that and also they have not long been in season.

It can look fairly normal discharge too in some cases. If there is no sign of a let up and it continues to be heavy, considering her age and that the older the bitch is and is unsprayed the likelihood drastically increases then I would get her checked out anyway.

I did have one of mine although a lot younger and before she was spayed at 18 months had the same thing just a prolonged heavy discharge above the normal season time and hers was an infection.


----------



## Ineedhelpwithmydog1 (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi guys I've had my dog at the emergency vets tonight and she's got suspected pyo which as resulted in her having to be spayed on Monday morning the poor old lass ( thanks again guys for your help


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Ineedhelpwithmydog1 said:


> Hi guys I've had my dog at the emergency vets tonight and she's got suspected pyo which as resulted in her having to be spayed on Monday morning the poor old lass ( thanks again guys for your help


Sorry to hear this, I hope everything goes OK, and shes feeling a lot better soon.
unfortunately once they have pyo then emergency spay is the only option.


----------



## Ineedhelpwithmydog1 (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks... She's on antibiotics for the weekend to try clear the infection hopefully her been spayed will make her better


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Ineedhelpwithmydog1 said:


> Thanks... She's on antibiotics for the weekend to try clear the infection hopefully her been spayed will make her better


Good they have put her on antibiotics to start getting the infection under control. As it seems by the heavy discharge that she has an open pyometra then at least too the infection is draining rather then it being closed pyo that can do more damage. Ive known several dogs her age and older have pyometra and the emergency spay, and all have been fine after.


----------



## Ineedhelpwithmydog1 (Jul 15, 2013)

How will she be having the op with her been an elderly dog as I'm concerned


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Ineedhelpwithmydog1 said:


> How will she be having the op with her been an elderly dog as I'm concerned


Ive known several females her age or older and they have been fine with the op. If the vet asks you if you want pre op blood tests then I would have them done. It will check her general health and will also alert to any extra things they may need to be cautious about during the pre meds and anaesthesia so that they can adjust things accordingly and be extra vigilant about if needs be while she is under.

Havent had an emergency spay needed but over the years my Oldies have had anaesthetics and operations her age and older and always been fine.
Unfortunately with pyometra, you don't have a lot of choice as it can be a killer if she doesn't have the operation. They will give her a check up before the op too to make sure she is OK before putting her under. I would deffinately have the pre op blood tests done though.


----------

